# Anxiety under control now



## Jmoney (May 26, 2007)

I'm new here and my anxiety problems have been more along the lines of GAD and Panic disorder but I have had some social anxiety also. I don't know if I am cured but I do have my anxiety under control now thanks to finishing a cbt group a month ago so I feel like I have made a pretty big triumph.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Way to go, JMoney! :boogie :boogie :boogie!


----------



## mindfulgirl (May 7, 2007)

That's awesome! :boogie


----------



## Jmoney (May 26, 2007)

Thanks to both of you :yes


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Happy to hear that :yes


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Awesome way to go Jmoney!


----------



## CBT Junky (Jun 6, 2007)

Good job :boogie As you can tell by my name CBT has been a big help to me too and I had panic disorder also not just SAD. I'm so much more confident now and I still do my TEA form exercises everyday and the Putting things back into perspective exercise when I am stressing.


----------



## Jmoney (May 26, 2007)

Thx every1, CBT I love the tea forms and do them all the time now. Did you read the book by Sam Obitz by chance because that's where i learned the tea form exercise.


----------



## gracie07 (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey JMoney!!! Congratulations! :boogie I am glad you have a handle on your anxiety now.

btw, what's a "tea form exercise"?

- Gracie


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

:yay I'm happy for you!


----------



## CBT Junky (Jun 6, 2007)

Yes I did read the Obitz book and still re-read on occasion; great book :yes


----------



## GaSS PaNiCC (Mar 27, 2007)

all in but do you call?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I've long wondered if anyone could provide an example of how to do a tea form exercise... any takers?


----------



## CBT Junky (Jun 6, 2007)

Under better late than never here goes,
You write down your anxiety provoking thought, then you identify all the thinking errors you are making in that thought, and then you counter that thought with more objective or accurate information. Over time the TEA form exercise can retrain your brain to think this way naturally and your anxiety will start to lessen.


----------



## CBT Junky (Jun 6, 2007)

Hey Jmoney I was wondering how you are doing? I have not been on in awhile but trying to check in today and was thinking about you :kiss


----------



## Jmoney (May 26, 2007)

Just a quick update. I have not been back in... forever really, but wanted to let everyone know it's because of my life going really well lately. I hope everyone else is doing good too.


----------



## CBT Junky (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks for the update J-money and great to hear you are continuing to do well. 
I'm doing good too. I have not been posting much either but will try to be better. I hope you continue to make progress and please update me when you have time because I like hearing how other CBTer's are doing too.


----------



## Jmoney (May 26, 2007)

Hey CBT how's everything. I'm doing great other than recently going through a pretty rough break-up. It was time for it to end but still never easy. I will say knowing how to use the TEA form exercise while I was struggling was a real plus and they helped me stay optimistic and get me ready to put myself back on the market again. How's life treating you these days?


----------



## CBT Junky (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm doing really well thanks for asking. I replied to you about your break-up on another thread already. I hope you find your soulmate soon :kiss


----------



## CBT Junky (Jun 6, 2007)

Find that soulmate yet Jmoney? I hope that's why you have not posted back recently. I'd love to hear from you and I hope life is good :banana


----------



## Jmoney (May 26, 2007)

Not yet but I have been dating and feeling good about myself for not jumping back in to quickly and being a bit more selective than I used to be. How are you doing?


----------



## CBT Junky (Jun 6, 2007)

I know you'll find your soulmate when the time is right :cuddle I'm doing good, just real busy lately. Keep in touch and let me know what's up?


----------



## Jmoney (May 26, 2007)

You may be prophetic :nw I may have found my soulmate, but it's only been three weeks so I am still holding back committing just yet. Thanks for the upbeat note and I hope alls well with you :kiss


----------



## Pinellas26 (Jun 7, 2008)

This TEA form thing sounds interesting. Any books specific to this exercise?


----------



## Jmoney (May 26, 2007)

Pinellas26 said:


> This TEA form thing sounds interesting. Any books specific to this exercise?


Check out Been There, Done That? Do This! By Sam Obitz www.****.com It outlines the TEA form and is a short easy to read book.


----------



## Jmoney (May 26, 2007)

Hi old friends. I finally got around to registering for the new version of this site and wanted to say hi. Hope every1 is doing swell and wanted to let you all know I'm still alive and kicking and feeling good:boogie


----------



## Jmoney (May 26, 2007)

Hi CBT Junky you still around? Love to hear from you, bummed you did not respond to my last post I would really like to hear how you are doing these days? I have a new love that I have been seeing and things are going well here:boogie Hit me back if you see this message!


----------



## Jmoney (May 26, 2007)

Another try to see if you are back CBT Junky? I hope you come back and re-sign up here. I think of you often and wonder how your life is going now?
Can't believe how far I've come the last few years and still doing my tea form almost everyday. Love to hear an update from you:b


----------



## Jmoney (May 26, 2007)

Pinellas26,
You still posting? Wondering how you are doing and wanted to let you know my life is going really good now:boogie


----------



## cool89 (Feb 27, 2011)

could someone explain how the TEA form excercise works? Is it like the excercise in the feeling good handbook? Does it differ?


----------



## Jmoney (May 26, 2007)

It's very similar to the thought counteriung exercise in the feeling good handbook. They have examples of them in the CBT book by Sam Obitz


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jmoney said:


> It's very similar to the thought counteriung exercise in the feeling good handbook. They have examples of them in the CBT book by Sam Obitz


You might want to look up his name on Google. I don't think the link picked up.


----------



## Jmoney (May 26, 2007)

Not sure what I did wrong on the link? sorry:blank


----------



## Jmoney (May 26, 2007)

I tried to fix the link just now but it still does not work... Not sure what I am doing wrong?


----------



## Tiffany22 (May 7, 2012)

Can you tell me the name of the book?


----------



## Jmoney (May 26, 2007)

Tiffany22 said:


> Can you tell me the name of the book?


Been there, done that? Do This! by Sam Obitz & Michelle Craske foreword.


----------



## Jmoney (May 26, 2007)

I'm still doing really great and I hope everyone is ready for and able to enjoy the holiday season, which always adds stress to everyone:yes


----------

